# Heaters



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

What sort of heater should I get for my tanks? I heard some problems with one brand that had a recall. I would prefer something where I can set a desired temp, and it will heat to that temp, and shut off. If such a thing exists.


----------



## NoMoreToys (Mar 21, 2011)

I have an Aqueon with no issues. Haven't seen the article on the recall.


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

Fires Lead to Recall of 1.2M Stealth and Stealth Pro Aquarium Heaters


> ...reported that it had received at least 38 reports of fires resulting in property damage and 45 reports of aquarium glass breaking due to problems with Marineland Stealth and Stealth Pro aquarium heaters.


----------



## jmodine (Apr 17, 2011)

for a tank that large you will need a 300w heater. I would recomend Top fin because all of their products are guaranteed for life. so if it breaks you get it replaced for free. pet smart carries them and probably other stores.

75 gal
3x55 gal
2x30 gal
3x10 gall


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 25, 2011)

I recommend one with at least an adjustable temp. Try Aqueon or Fluval. Yeah, I found out about the recall the other day; going to take mine back friday.


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks. I figured I was in the 300w range, but I'll probably have to order online, as there's not many fish places, toher than petsmart, and petsmart has nothing that big on their shelf. If it's not 55gal or under, they don't have anything to offer you.


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

Also my concern isn't really with the heater breaking and getting a replacement, it's it breaking and killing the contents of the tank, which can easily exceed the cost of the heater.


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

Can anyone comment on this:

AQUATOP Digital Aquarium Heater - 300W

It's digital. And looks shiny. I'm easily attracted to thinks that look neat. Thus I dont' want to get sucked in.


----------



## jmodine (Apr 17, 2011)

I picked up 2 300W heaters from pet smart the other day. If its not on the shelf they are probably out. you can ask them about ordering you one while you cycle your tank. I also bought that exact heater ftom that exact site it burned out in 4 months. I would not recomend that heater at all. would hate to see you waste your money like I did. Truaqua has cheap stuff but its not high quality. and quality is what you will want for your fishes, a burnt heater could cause your fishes to die before you even notice it. also be sure to get floating thermometer abd check it daily. the sticker kind are not very accurate.


----------



## jmodine (Apr 17, 2011)

SOrry if you would like i can sesnd you pictures of the burnt one. I would post it but that involves posting it to a webhosting site and alot of complications i dont like to do. you can e-mail me at [email protected] and ill send a pic in response


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, yeah I definitely don't want a heater that's going to die on me. I was attracted to it because it was digital and easy to read, my eyes aren't what they used to be, and I like the idea of it automatically shutting off when it reached the desired temperature. I have mercury thermometers that are on suction cups in the corner of each of my tanks, I'm guessing they would be reliable. I have the paper test strips hanging that show ph and ammonia, but am going to get a test kit to do it right.

For image hosting i have found imgur: the simple image sharer to be quite excelent, you can easily and quickly upload pictures, and it provides you with the text to copy and paste into a forum to link a picture.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thought I would add this to the subject:BEWARE!! Marineland Stealth Pro Heater - Page 3

I have a visitherm and its been fine and a few hydors which are also good.


----------



## jmodine (Apr 17, 2011)

most heaters will automatically cut off when reach desired temp. As long as it is adjustable you should be fine with that concept. although their calibration seems to be off most times so when you set it to 78-80 degrees compare that to your thermometer in your tank. make a note of how far it is off and to adjust the heater up and down accordingly


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

My old heater has a dial on top, turn clockwise for warmer, counter-clockwise for cooler. No shut-off of the sort.

So it seems for sure that the marineland stealth and stealth pro definitely should be avoided. I can't imagine something like that happening, it would completely ruin my wood floors if i had 75gal of water gushing out, especially if it happened while I was at work.


----------

